# Electronic pH Tester vs Litmus Paper



## semi-lucid (Apr 6, 2009)

I was just wondering what most people use For pH testing?

You can get a Hanna electronic meter cheap enough off of ebay With .2 accuracy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hanna-pH-TESTER-METER-Aquarium-Hydroponics-Lab_W0QQitemZ120400862908QQihZ002QQcategoryZ26230QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Or if you want to spend more, you can get one with .05 accuracy. I wonder about the reliability and maintenance costs of these electronic units.

Then there is Litmus Paper. What kind of accuracy can an expert achieve with paper? Do you keep paper on hand, even if you have a meter?

Thanks.
John


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 6, 2009)

After doing a bit of reading, I see that paper has it's limits in accuracy and range. A meter with a supply of calibration/buffer/storage solution's has got to be the only way to go.

Can you tell I'm not a chemist?  

The Hanna HI98128 looks like a good deal @ $80.00 with a .05 accuracy.
Plus another hundred for solutions. :shock:

http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=002003&ProdCode=HI%2098128

John


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 6, 2009)

So can anyone tell me the difference between a "Technical Calibration Solution" and a "Buffer Solution" :?: 

http://www.platingpower.com/Departments/Lab-Instruments/Solutions/pH--ORP--ISE-and-Electrode-Care/pH-Calibration-and-Maintenance-Solutions.aspx


----------

